# sigma 50mm f1.4



## woollybear (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if the AF problem has been resolved? Seems from posts, here and elsewhere, up until early '12 there were still issues. Curious if anything "official" has been announced?


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 2, 2012)

Sigma has refinished this lens in 2010. The new version is much better in IQ and AF. I actually just google the new version of Sigma 50mm. Looks no big issue on AF. Google is your good friend.


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Sigma has refinished this lens in 2010. The new version is much better in IQ and AF. I actually just google the new version of Sigma 50mm. Looks no big issue on AF. Google is your good friend.



I replaced an EF 50 f/1.4 with a Sigma 50 f/1.4 last year. I must have scored a good copy, it's acceptable wide open and the IQ really kicks in just a click down at f/1.8 and gets very very good at f/2. There may be AF issues with some copies, but in part the "issues" may have been negative posts from photographers out of reality with the care required shooting at f/1.4. Some gifted people seem to have the right touch, but I tend to click down to f/2 and see the very similar bokeh qualities with a far higher percentage of keepers than shooting at f/1.4. 

Sigma may have improved their QC but it's still worth buying new from a reseller who has a test & return policy if the lens is not up to your expectations.

PW


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 4, 2012)

pwp said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma has refinished this lens in 2010. The new version is much better in IQ and AF. I actually just google the new version of Sigma 50mm. Looks no big issue on AF. Google is your good friend.
> ...



+1. I love F2.0. 

But everyone complaining about canon's 50 1.4. I have it and its awesome. I get fine results at 1.4. Great results at 2.0. Never noticed any AF problems


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Sigma has refinished this lens in 2010. The new version is much better in IQ and AF. I actually just google the new version of Sigma 50mm. Looks no big issue on AF. Google is your good friend.



i didnt know this!

have they changed the build to the same plastics as the 85 or does it still have that horrible cheap coating that comes off?


----------



## Luke (Jun 5, 2012)

I picked one up for my 5d III...
Ran it through Focal, and had to make a microfocus adjustment of -19.
Took it straight to Sigma's service center with my camera and had them 'fit' it to my lens.. They upgraded the lens firmware, and now the MFA is -11.
Nice thing about the Canadian version, is Sigma carries a 10 year warranty...

I also love the 77mm filter size, and the look and feel of it. None of the Canon 1.4 build quality issues either.


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma has refinished this lens in 2010. The new version is much better in IQ and AF. I actually just google the new version of Sigma 50mm. Looks no big issue on AF. Google is your good friend.
> ...


I don't know the details of the new refreshed one. The only things I know are.
- New paint
- New coating
- Better QC

Many people discuss it in this thread.
http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/sigma-tamron-tokina/546050-sigma-50mm-f1-4-new-batch-%3D-outstanding-performer.html


----------



## soze (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got the new version. Awesome lens. Really good bang for the buck.

The old lens has a crinkled textured finish.

The new version has a smooth finish.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

soze said:


> I've got the new version. Awesome lens. Really good bang for the buck.
> 
> The old lens has a crinkled textured finish.
> 
> The new version has a smooth finish.



i cant seem to find any with the smooth finish only crincle finish even on B &H


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> soze said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the new version. Awesome lens. Really good bang for the buck.
> ...



I once saw a post from a forum you can tell the new or old version by its serial number.


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> soze said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the new version. Awesome lens. Really good bang for the buck.
> ...



There isn't a smooth-finish version on Sigma's website, either.

Soze, are you definitely referring to the 50mm f1.4? Can you post a picture of it?

I hate Sigma's crinkle finish. If they've got rid of it on this lens, I'll buy one.


----------

